

Stack Overflow comment congratulates dev on wedding - Townley
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9012008/pythons-re-return-true-if-regex-contains-in-the-string

======
Townley
Saw this while reminding myself about regex in python: One dev congratulates
the other on their wedding in a SO comment. I found that just a little
adorable.

